# Setting Up A T/C Encore 20ga Slug Gun!



## ancy (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be setting up a Thompson Center 20 gauge slug gun for my children and me and thought I would take you guys along for the ride. Right know I have a couple Contender handgun frames with an assortment of barrels and an Encore in 209x50 muzzy rifle, which I will add this slug barrel to. I have to say I love the T/C set-up. I am thinking mounting a Leopold 3x9x40 VXII(Cabela’s $339 on sale $239 with free shipping and $20 discount and $41 in points=$178 to my door+some other extras they throw in) with a Burris dual dovetail mount and signature rings to match. Stopped buy the local gun shop and picked up around $100 in different types and brands of slugs to see which one groups the best with the set up. If anyone has any input(good or bad) fill me in. Anyone out there load up sabot slugs(at $10 to $20 a box(5) that’s just wrong)? I will fill in with pictures as I proceed with it. First season starts tomorrow so it looks like a second season gun this year.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 2, 2011)

For where I hunt I prefer lower powerd glass 2X7 closer shots with a slug gun wider field of view also a plus. Go over to shotgun world should be some used presses for sale roll your own sabots and go hunting.Never loaded slugs before so I don't know what powders to recomend. Most powder companys have data on there websites so do some bullet places. Good luck hunting:msp_biggrin:


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 3, 2011)

I would suggest you not over look the Remington 2 3/4 buck hammers with the once of lead. they work very well in my 870 20ga. rifled barreled slug gun. 2 shots for two bucks destroyed lungs and a chunk of the heart missing on both. Here they sell for $8.00 a box of 5 yet.

 Al


----------



## ancy (Dec 3, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I would suggest you not over look the Remington 2 3/4 buck hammers with the once of lead. they work very well in my 870 20ga. rifled barreled slug gun. 2 shots for two bucks destroyed lungs and a chunk of the heart missing on both. Here they sell for $8.00 a box of 5 yet.
> 
> Al



They didn't have them but will get some when I find them.


----------

